# caesar's creek crappie



## walleyeguy25 (Mar 22, 2007)

does anyone know how deep the crappies are being caught at Caesar's Creek? what spots are the crappies being caught at at Caesar's. what is a good lure to use to catch crapppies on?:B


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

to answer your question... crappie are really shallow right now... the easiest time of the year to catch them.. Fish about 1-3 ft deep with a tube jig... I got over 150 crappie this weekend.. some of which were kept.... most returned


----------



## walleyeguy25 (Mar 22, 2007)

what spots did u catch your crappie at? how big were your crappie? would today,wednesday, 4-25 be a good day to go fishing at caesars creek?


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

1badmthrfisher - you are my hero. I went out this weekend and got bupkiss. Fished the north end around the creek entrance, deep and shallow. Went back last night and got a whopping 2 that were not keepers.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

I fished a couple of coves yesterday and most of my fish came in 1-2 FOW on minnows and roadrunners. Just like what 1bdmthrfisher said, fish shallow and tight to structure.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

FYI.....1bad didn't catch them at CC, hope this thread didn't have you believing that he did...lol I hate CC, but that is another story. Too many other lakes in the area that have way better fishing.


----------



## born2fish (May 10, 2005)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> FYI.....1bad didn't catch them at CC, hope this thread didn't have you believing that he did...lol I hate CC, but that is another story. Too many other lakes in the area that have way better fishing.


I thought that sounded like a fish story. Sat there for 5 hours Sunday morning and didn't see 10 fish caught between all the boats I passed!:S


----------

